# Panda Cory Juv



## greatdanes (May 21, 2016)

I was just looking at my 10gal earlier and saw this little guy come out of nowhere haha, kinda neat.
Not sure how many juvs are in here. 
Anyone know if I need special care?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Unless you see the clear eggs on plants or the glass, then just make sure the fish are well fed. I had the same thing happen in my old community tank where one new juv. Sterbai would show up almost every month. That meant most of the eggs or babies were eaten but the smartest one who could hide well survived to become the newest member of the community. Maybe add more java moss and pieces of wood for the babies to hide in? Good luck. If you get more pandas, I'd be interested in buying some for the school tanks.

Anthony


----------



## funkycat (Nov 3, 2010)

That's awesome! He looks like a pretty good size already so nothing special for the juv.

Just a quick question, do you have problems with pandas eating shrimplets ??


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## greatdanes (May 21, 2016)

Okay great, thanks for the advice. If I get more I'll shoot you a msg Anthony. 
Not bad size right, funkycat? I haven't had issues with my cories eating shrimplets, at least not from what I've seen. If anything the rcs colony is increasing nicely.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Good looking fry, I've always liked pandas. One of my group of corys have been throwing eggs regularly but I've been inducing them to spawn. I usually remove the eggs to their own tank but for the ones I've missed, I see fry underneath an almond leaf that I sunk into the sand. You might want to try adding a leaf or 2 to your tank for future fry. Leaf litter is great for little catlets. Infusoria grows on the decaying bits and fry can feed on that and have some hiding space too.

Just continue to give them clean water and a variety of quality foods. I use a good krill based pellet and my corys also enjoy earthworm sticks, brine shrimp flakes. Frozen blood worms, mysis shrimp and freeze dried black worms are great to condition them to spawn.

I used to have a growing colony of red cherry shrimp with my pandas. They ignored the shrimplets, but they were well fed too.


----------



## greatdanes (May 21, 2016)

hp10BII said:


> Good looking fry, I've always liked pandas. One of my group of corys have been throwing eggs regularly but I've been inducing them to spawn. I usually remove the eggs to their own tank but for the ones I've missed, I see fry underneath an almond leaf that I sunk into the sand. You might want to try adding a leaf or 2 to your tank for future fry. Leaf litter is great for little catlets. Infusoria grows on the decaying bits and fry can feed on that and have some hiding space too.
> 
> Just continue to give them clean water and a variety of quality foods. I use a good krill based pellet and my corys also enjoy earthworm sticks, brine shrimp flakes. Frozen blood worms, mysis shrimp and freeze dried black worms are great to condition them to spawn.
> 
> I used to have a growing colony of red cherry shrimp with my pandas. They ignored the shrimplets, but they were well fed too.


Nice, good to know others are doing well with these. I may have to bombard you questions in the future. I do have a few almond leaves in the tank for the shrimps. I'll have to start looking closely for more eggs ha.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Don't have the pandas anymore. I have Duplicareus, very similar to Aldophoi's. I find that they go bananas and start laying eggs just before a good rainstorm.


----------



## greatdanes (May 21, 2016)

hp10BII said:


> Don't have the pandas anymore. I have Duplicareus, very similar to Aldophoi's. I find that they go bananas and start laying eggs just before a good rainstorm.


Just looked them up, really nice markings! Kind of reminds me of koi. I don't suppose you have any for sale do you?


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I'd made the mistake of selling my juvies and a bacterial infection wiped out my personal group of juvies a few years ago, so I'm working overtime to build up my colony. Doing it the other way around this time, so if you are interested I'll msg you if I have extras. April just brought in some Aldophoi's though.


----------



## greatdanes (May 21, 2016)

I know that feeling, good to hear you're still at it though. I'll have to check out Aprils soon, and yes, def let me know if you ever have any fs.


----------

